# Canale Irc su azzurra

## d3vah

Salve gente!

Questo post vorrebbe essere un incitazione a tutti i frequentatori italiani di questo forum ad farsi vedere anche su irc.

Sono molto propenso a scegliere come rete azzurra per

1) I canali sono registrati quindi non ci sono problemi di take e stronzatine simili

2) Li il canale #gentoo ha già un po di utenti quindi diciamo che posto il messaggio qui proprio per espandere l'iniziativa gia iniziata (che bel gioco di parole  :Very Happy:  )

3) Su azzurra, essendo italiana, ci sono molti altri canali interessanti rigurdanti linux e altro quindi inutile aprire un kvirc (pubblicità occulta) solo per un canale. Bensì li si trova un po di tutto magari anche la donna tanto agoniata  :Smile: 

Se qualcuno ha altre motivazioni pro/contro le posti pure.

Utilizzo: server irc.azzurra.org che vi smista su uno dei tanti server di questa rete

Proposta: Se si riuscisse a decidere dove trovarci su IRC uno dei santi moderatori non potrebbe mettere un post stichy (si scrive cosi?) in modo che i nuovi utenti vedano subito dove è la comunità italiana

What can I say more? Happy chatting

----------

## m.mascherpa

ciao!  :Smile: 

Ho letto il tuo messaggio e anch'io vorrei che esistesse un canale IRC

italiano gi gentoo.

Però personalmente sarei più propenso a cercare di avviare il canale

sulla rete irc ufficiale di Gentoo, irc.freenode.org.

Anche su Freenode si possono registrare i nick e i canali (solo ircnet non

ha ancora questa feature...  :Smile: ) e inoltre su quella rete sono ospitati

tutti i principali canali del progetto, come #gentoo-dev, #gentoo-doc e molti

altri. Non so se esistano policy pubbliche sulla gestione dei vari canali IRC,

ma di sicuro un canale #gentoo-it su Freenode sarebbe meglio visto dalle

"alte sfere"...  :Smile: 

Posto ciò si posso tranquillamente mantenere entrambi e lasciare

agli utenti di scegliere il loro preferito. Che ne pensate?

p.s. ho visitato il tuo sito, molto carino!  :Smile: 

----------

## d3vah

Sinceramente eviterei entrambi... sarebbe solo dispersivo cmq ora mi metto anche su freenode e vediamo come va a finire  :Smile: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Come founder del #gentoo in azzurra penso che sia importante dire che i 2 chan in 2 reti diverse non si escludono a vicenda. Non e' una situazione di competizione (a guadagnare un imaginario "titolo ufficiale") bensi' di sinergismo.

Mush ha dei punti importanti a dire che un gentoo-it in freenode sarebbe utile. D'altro canto pero' molti non sono utenti abituali di freenode. Personalmente entro solo se mi serve qualche aiuto - "ripagando" rimanendo conesso fino a che non mi staco del tutto da IRC a rispondere a cio' che posso. In azzurra si trova una communita' di linux assai forte e dinamica. In altre parole, mentre in freenode il messagio e' "Hey, gentooiani di tutto il mondo ci siamo pure noi d'italia", in azzurra diventa "hey linuxiani italiani, c'e' anche gentoo". Sono due messaggi che si completano.

----------

## m.mascherpa

mi pare che KiTaSuMbA abbia colto esattamente quel che volevo dire  :Smile: 

----------

## d3vah

E vabbè ho capito, menomale che il mio client ha il supporto multiserver, cercherò di essere su titte le reti Irc della terra  :Smile: 

Xkè non su Dalnet? skerzo  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

in effetti mi chiedevo anche io perche' non esiste un canale #gentoo-it dove ci sono gli atri canali ufficiali di gentoo...

e poi, personalmente, credo che un canale dove parlare sarebbe davvero l'ideale, anche se immagino che non sara' sempre pieno...

io con inglese me la cavicchio, finche' sono su un forum ok, ma in chat non so quanto riesco a seguire un discorso... eh gia... ci vorrebbe proprio un canale IRC.

Se poi e' assieme a tutti gli altri, ed e' ufficiale, molto meglio.

ciao

----------

## sciack

Ciao a tutti,

anche io ritengo sia VITALE mettere il canale IRC di gentoo su freenode in sieme a tutti gli altri, inglesi, francesi, spagnoli, ecc.... perché mai dovremmo differenziarci?? che assurdità! per lo più è scomodo per chi come me sta sia su #gentoo (freenode) e vorrebbe stare anche sul canale in italiano che però è ora su azzura.

fate qualcosa.

un tempo "gestivo" con altri (stroke, roberto, ecc..) il canale #gentoo.it su openprojects quando però anche i canali ufficili in inglese erano su tale server. poi ho avuto un po' di casini e non ho potuto più continuare a collaborare, sono sparito.... ho trovato al mio ritorno questa situazione alquanto ambigua. gradirei capire meglio come si sono evolute le cose.

un saluto a tutti.

sciack

----------

## bsolar

Io frequento entrambi e devo dire che quello su Azzurra è molto più attivo.

----------

## xlyz

io voto per usare quello ufficiale. 

ma soprattutto voto per usarne 1 solo.

non ha senso stare in 4 da una parte e in 6 dall'altra.

proposta: un bel poll per scegliere quale dei due mantenere, e poi lo facciamo pubblicare anche su gentoo org come ufficiale

bsolar ci pensi tu?

----------

## sciack

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Io frequento entrambi e devo dire che quello su Azzurra è molto più attivo.

 

A parte che non sapevo ci fosse il canale #gentoo-it su freenode.

La questione che il canale su Azzurra sia più attivo: ma questo dipende semplicemente da una scelta collettiva che non è stata adeguatamente indirizzata da chi ne aveva il "potere". Basterebbe prendere una posizione, soprattutto gli op, e il problema non sussisterebbe tutti si sposterebbero su freenode/#gentoo-it. Inoltre potremmo beneficiare della pubblicità che viene fornita direttamente dal sito ufficiale, come fanno TUTTI gli altri paesi al mondo, perché noi dobbiamo differenziarci? soprattutto se vogliamo fare un channel ufficiale. Altrimenti per coerenza dovremmo non usare neanche questo forum dove sto scrivendo adesso ma farne un altro dove scrivere. Non voglio essere frainteso, va bene fare anche altri siti/forum/canali irc su gentoo... più ce n'è meglio è. Però ce ne deve essere PRIMA uno ufficiale e poi gli altri... è anacronistico fare PRIMA gli altri e POI quello ufficiale: nel senso di dare PIU' importanza altri altri e POCA importanza al primo e ufficiale.

Ragionamento: un qualsiasi utente italiano si vuole avvicinare a gentoo. per qualche motivo ha letto che esiste www.gentoo.org e ci va. Cerca del materiale in italiano, va e vede la documentazione, bene. Poi va nel elenco dei canali irc ufficiali e NON TROVA NIENTE... l'utente come reagirebbe? non sarebbe disorientato?

Un saluto.

 :Smile: 

----------

## sciack

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> io voto per usare quello ufficiale. 
> 
> ma soprattutto voto per usarne 1 solo.
> 
> non ha senso stare in 4 da una parte e in 6 dall'altra.
> ...

 

Ciao,

in effetti è una buona idea... Io dico solo che non si può monopolizzare la questione, dicendo ci vuole un solo canale, due o dieci. E' però altresì vero che essendo all'inizio la comunità italiana è oggettivamente ridotta, siamo pochi. Quindi 1 canale ora come ora è più che sufficiente. Però scusa, ma perché dobbiamo partire con il piede sbagliato? Se tutti gli altri paesi al mondo hanno fatto il loro canale sullo stesso server di quello statunitense, perché noi dobbiamo fare diversamente? Non sarebbe semplicemente più logico e naturale farlo anche noi su freenode?? 

Grazie. buh bye    :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con Sciack e Xlyz: creiamoci il nostro bel chan ufficiale sullo stile di quello degli altri paesi, in modo da avere un punto di riferimento sicuro e chiaro. Poi gli altri canali "meno ufficiali" possono anche rimanere, che male c'è, ma adeguarci allo "stile gentoo" credo sia doveroso.

Non sarebbe bello entrare in un canale in cui ci siamo tutti, felici e contenti?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Mi trovo d'accordo anch'io con sciack.

Creiamo una bella comunita' ufficiale come questo forum,

e il resto si vedra'   :Very Happy: 

Altrimenti in effetti rischiamo di disorientare i nuovi che non sanno

da che parte andare. E di solito si tende a cercare tutto sul sito ufficiale

di qualsiasi cosa prima di cercare altrove.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## BlueRaven

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> Però personalmente sarei più propenso a cercare di avviare il canale sulla rete irc ufficiale di Gentoo, irc.freenode.org.

 

Concordo in pieno.

Come hanno detto anche altri, è vero che nulla vieta di avere più di un forum e più di un canale, ma è altrettanto vero che è importante seguire la "Gentoo way" anche per queste cose.

Se tutti hanno il canale ufficiale su freenode.org, non vedo perché noi dovremmo fare diversamente.

Se poi ce ne sono anche altri, ben vengano.

Il tutto IMHO, ovviamente.

----------

